# NMEA wire color



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

I have an ICOM 602 and have to solder the wires a connector plug. I called ICOM and they dont have them with a pig tail. 
I could just solder any color to the connectors and mark each, But I was wondering if there is a standard color I should follow. The plug is marked 
NMEA OUT (+)
NEMA OUT (-)
NMEA IN (-)
NMEA in (+)
SP (+)
SP (-)

Is there a standard color I should use for each??
This is all the owners manual says.
It does not explain what each is. I just want to connect this radio to my garmain for the gps.

Any tips?? Many thanks for all your past help. You guys are great!!


----------



## Idiens (Jan 9, 2007)

If there is a standard, I don't think manufacturers hold much to it.

I just compared SIMRAD's AIS A150 colour coding with Standard Horizon's CP300 coding. There is no match.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the NMEA 2000 color scheme, and I have annotated the typical colors used as alternates or as NMEA 0813 standard, but NMEA 2000 scheme is which should probably be used especially if upgrading to later:


White: Net-H, “high” data signal (yellow maybe used by nmea 0183)
Blue: Net-L, “low” data signal (brown maybe used by nmea 0183)
Bare: shield (also seen as silver)
Red: Net-S, 12v DC power supply
Black: Net-C, 12v DC ground

Hope that helps, I do not think there is a special color for the in and outs but if you prefer you can use the data signal colors and use a wire with a colored stripe in them...

Example Garmin GPS 126 wiring (note different uses of color - nmea 0183)

Pin Colour Function

1 Red 10 - 40 volts DC
2 Black Ground
3 Blue NMEA Out Goes to Yellow ( this is the only cable you need to connect to the radio.)
4 Brown NMEA in
5 White No connection
6 Green No Connection
7 Yellow Alarm Low


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JOdy-

The original post is talking about NMEA 0183, not NEMA 2000


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> JOdy-
> 
> The original post is talking about NMEA 0183, not NEMA 2000


Color scheme is the same just never adopted by all manufactures hence why I annotated...


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I was trying to make it easyer. But this really helps alot, I mean that
Does any one know what the SP (+) and SP (-) go to?? thanks again Al


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

badsanta said:


> Thanks for your help. I was trying to make it easyer. But this really helps alot, I mean that
> Does any one know what the SP (+) and SP (-) go to?? thanks again Al


Those should be to a external speaker.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

Boy do I feel stupid. I was tring to use all of the wires and all I need is ONE great, many thanks. I try so hard to make the simple extream. 

So I assume that I find the NMEA out from the GPS and connect to the NMEA in on the radio and if needed the NMEA out from the radio to another MNEA device as needed???

Thanks again AL


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Badsanta-

Might want to connect the other NMEA wire so that DSC-related calls show up on your GPS, provided your GPS is new enough to support that feature.


----------



## negrini (Apr 2, 2008)

check this out ICOM VHF Hook up to Garmin - Moderated Discussion Areas


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Free rep's Jody, nice post. Unfortunately, must spread 

Someday I'll get unlazy and finish wiring my network; video cams and all, but then I'd have nothing to do while sipping rum and waiting for wind.


----------

